# How to Properly Setup a Log Pith - Urban Sawmill Series



## RefinedElements (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey Folks! I wanted to share the 1st video from a new "Urban Sawmill Video Series" that we are producing on YouTube. I have found there aren't any really good sawmill videos for the most part. In this 1st video, we show how to properly setup the log pith. Our entire objective with this series is to provide insights into operating a urban sawmill, get more operators involved, be an open forum for conversations & sharing of best practices. And we hope it is a bit entertaining, too! Love to gain your feedback. We are not receiving any type of advertising dollars! We do this to advocate for urban tree re-use!! 






Check it out and let me know what you think. Also, we are completely open to topic ideas for future videos. If we see enough viewers, we will make sure to produce at least one video per month across various topics of interest.

We build live edge custom furniture from slabs milled by our sawmill, Texas Urban Sawmill. We will be producing a "Live Edge Furniture" series in the future which I will post later this Fall.


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

*Some ideas*

Very nice saw mill! It could take some large logs for sure. Nice facility you have. IMHO, I have not noticed a lot of saw milling threads here on the WoodworkingTalk forum nor those that discuss milling a great deal. It does come up in some discussions on woodworking and how the lumber may react based on the way it is sawed.

Some ideas for future topics:
Grain orientation and its affect on wood movement. Sawing results of quarter, rift, flat as example
How to orient to get the most grain figure (this may go with the one above).
How to orient the pith crack not just the pith when sawing slabs or quarter sawing.
With urban logs how to look for metal, how to remove or dangers with urban logs.
PPE, areas of the mill to stay away from when running and other safety concerns.
How to identify or deal with stress in lumber.
How lumber is dried and Advantages/disadvantages of dried lumber or dealing with green lumber. Pros Cons of each.
Lumber storage for woodworkers and what questions to ask or things to look for when purchasing lumber for wood working. 


Not sure if this is what you were after or not.


----------



## RefinedElements (Oct 20, 2013)

Sam, awesome! Thanks for those future video ideas. All GREAT subjects!! We've got them on a list and will certainly address several of them in the future. Are you a sawyer in NC? 

Devin


----------

